# Nissan Frontier Bed Divider - I want this, too!



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

With the tonneau cover, this would be a great addition! :thumbup: 

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

AGR,

I have had my bed divider installed for a little over a month. It really has helped by keeping my drum from sliding around in the bed as I drive to practice twice a week.

I am a little disappointed with it in that it is not very easy to slide back and forth on the utili-trac. I may not have it lined up perfectly, but I have messed with it several times and have not been able to get it to work any better.

I actually got it for holding my plants in place when I am tranporting them in the spring and summer.

I would still get one if I had it to do over because I don't have to adjust it that often.

OkieScot




AGR said:


> With the tonneau cover, this would be a great addition! :thumbup:
> 
> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 18, 2005)

Gerald said:


> I am a little disappointed with it in that it is not very easy to slide back and forth on the utili-trac. I may not have it lined up perfectly, but I have messed with it several times and have not been able to get it to work any better.
> 
> OkieScot


its not just you, mine makes me cuss everytime i have to move it. I Have to get up in the bed and wiggle it back and forth to get it where i want it.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

It is a great thing, but a huge PITA to move in the tracks. I have yet to figure out a way to move it except climb into the bed, and wrestle with it.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Yea, the bed extender is the same way! If they had made it with some nice free wheeling casters that it could ride on in the tracks and a separate locking mechinism to snug it in place, it would be a much nicer design! I've though about building my own bed divider using some of the angle brackey material they use for these storage shelves and just bolt it together, then bolt some heavy gage mesh to the frame (I don't have a welder). Could probably find some rollers that would fit in the tracks at a cabinet shop or Lowe's, and use a bolt and wing nut as a tightener!


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

I guess, I wouldn't mind the stickiness of the Bed Separator. I doubt, I would adjust it that much. The main thing is; with the tonneau cover, if something slides up to the cab (like a case of beer), it's a pain to get it back! Ha! :cheers: 

So; I will typically mount the separator about 3 ft. in from the tailgate.

:givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer:


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

AGR said:


> I guess, I wouldn't mind the stickiness of the Bed Separator. I doubt, I would adjust it that much. The main thing is; with the tonneau cover, if something slides up to the cab (like a case of beer), it's a pain to get it back! Ha! :cheers:
> 
> So; I will typically mount the separator about 3 ft. in from the tailgate.
> 
> :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer:


If that's all your looking to do, do what I did, one 2X4 and two 6" bolts with wing nuts later and I have a sliding 4" high divider that keeps my groceries (aka Beer) right near the tailgate where I can reach them! I used the tracks on the bottom of the bed. Total cost of the bolts washers and wing nuts was about $2.50! (I already had the 2X4) :cheers:


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> If that's all your looking to do, do what I did, one 2X4 and two 6" bolts with wing nuts later and I have a sliding 4" high divider that keeps my groceries (aka Beer) right near the tailgate where I can reach them! I used the tracks on the bottom of the bed. Total cost of the bolts washers and wing nuts was about $2.50! (I already had the 2X4) :cheers:


Can I get the 2x4 in Aztec Red? :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: 

:givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer:


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

AGR said:


> Can I get the 2x4 in Aztec Red? :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer:
> 
> :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer:


I supposed you could, but I was thinking of picking up a can of spray on bed liner stuff from walmart and having it match the bed liner! (this would also waterproof it!) :thumbup:


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

AGR said:


> I guess, I wouldn't mind the stickiness of the Bed Separator. I doubt, I would adjust it that much. The main thing is; with the tonneau cover, if something slides up to the cab (like a case of beer), it's a pain to get it back! Ha! :cheers:
> 
> So; I will typically mount the separator about 3 ft. in from the tailgate.
> 
> :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer:


24s don't slide as easily... buy those instead of the divider!
:cheers:


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Anyone interested in a good deal on the sliding bed divider or the sliding bed extender, there are one of each (like brand new) for sale on Club Frontier for $125.00. The cleats are gone, I got them! :thumbup: 

Here's a link: Club Frontier


----------

